# 10 days at Pirateland and alot of catching going on



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Just got home from 10 days in Pirateland campground Fished the surf alot in the mornings caught alot of blues, Whitings, Few Spots, Sharks-Small ones 17 inch or less, 1 NIce Trout, 3 flounder 1 Keeper but it was so thin you could almost see through it, hooked a nice something Friday morning seen silver then it came off in a wave about time I could have seen what it was but it put up a good fight, used fresh head on shrimp from fish stores worked alot better than frozen ones I have always used, and at $5 a pound you get alot more for your money, caught alot on cut bait Mullet Minnow, and Menhaden caught out of lakes in campground they were thick 2 throws would last all morning, tried fleas dont think i got a bite on them but man they were thick on the beach stand back and watch a minute you could see 2 or 3 colonys and flip the sand behind a wave and they would go all directions, caught flounder on minnows in the suds on a carolina rig type of rig, trolling sinker 1 oz with about 15 inch leader, best morning was friday after the storm went through me and my daughter caught alot then see a guy real close to us catching spots and nice ones 2 at a time on bloodworms, fishe pier MBSP a couple of times did about same as surf but surf didnt cost me $10 everytime i went, I tink this was the most I'v caught in the surf and alot of it is due to all the good stuff I'v picked up on here as of what to do and when to do it My Daughter and I and her boy friend Thank everyone for the post on here if you don't know much about saltwater fishing everylittle bit helps and their is some good information goes through here, hated to come Home but I will be back in Oct. Keep Fishing and Posting Pictures, by the way I didn't take a picture one other than some sharks wife took of daughter catching,


----------



## fishdad (Jul 8, 2014)

Good report! Thanks


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome trip. Thanks for reporting some catching


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounded liked fun.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Good to hear, tr. Anybody catching any flounder over near the pedal boat docks? Good to hear there are some pogies in those lakes now, never seen that. I heard there'd been several finger mullet around in there.


----------



## surffishingsc (Mar 4, 2014)

I heard there are good fresh water lakes there too. Have you ever tried them?


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

I didnt see anyone much catching anything in the lakes I caught a A couple of real small flounders n them but they were about hand size on Gulp Minnows, for the po
gies that is the thichest I'v ever seen them in there they were from about 2 inches up to about 4 good cut bait size, and yes the lakes in there at times do produce good fish from bass to crappie to flounder to spot tail all in the same place is kind of cool never know what you might catch


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Great report. They are all here, I guess the storm mixed them up a bit for the last week. Glad you had a great catch! K


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

surffishingsc said:


> I heard there are good fresh water lakes there too. Have you ever tried them?


There are MANY that I didnt know about that Bigrig told me about. Bass, catfish, etc. RJ let them know. Don;t eat the fish caught at the Market Common lakes(ponds) there was an air force base there...God bless you , verterans. who knows whats in th water, but catch & release, go for it


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

I need to get out and fish some of these small fresh waters around there they look good small plastic worm or Buzz Bait


----------

